# إهداء الى أعضاء المنتدى pdf يشرح cctv بشكل رائع*



## العبادي_079 (11 يوليو 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد ,,

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة , أقدم لكم هذا الملف الرائع الذي يقوم بعرض كل ما يخصص CCTV بشكل أكثر من رائع وسلسل ويحتوي على معلومات هامة وإساسية الى مهندسين CCTV وإن شاء الله أن ينال إعجابكم .*

Download


----------



## عماد الكبير (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا حبيبى على الملف الرائع وانت دائما رائع وبارك الله فيك ونتظر المزيد من الروعة والابداع


----------



## العبادي_079 (11 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً أخوي عماد الكبير على الرد الاكثر من جميل , والله يخليك النا ودمتم سالمين *


----------



## * AishA * (15 يوليو 2010)

nice book :20:

barak ALLAH feek​


----------



## mogahedmmm (17 يوليو 2010)

barak ALLAH feek


----------



## العبادي_079 (19 يوليو 2010)

*mogahedmmm , * AishA *

شكراً أخواني على مروركم وعلى التفاعل والله يعطيكو الف عافيه
*


----------



## ahmedfahim (11 يناير 2011)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي 

على الملف الرائع 

دمت بخير


----------



## أسد القدس (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## UAEngineer (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم...
اشكرك اخي العبادي 79 على هذا العرض التعريفي .. لقد استفدت كثيرا منه .. اشكرك اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق وانا على ثقه بانه سينفع الكثيرين
مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا اللهم امين


----------



## firecube (13 نوفمبر 2011)

shokran


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا ما ابحث عنه
مشكوور


----------



## madmilyar (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراً*


----------



## بطين (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكرياء18 (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ayman hemdan (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

